# Gas Cooktop - Install Pressure Regulator Help



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes the regulator should connect directly to the cooktop nipple no need to add anything


----------



## Smahoney6 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great! Thank you.


----------

